# sinon



## melodie

hola!
me gustaría saber si hay otra traducción de "sinon" en el sentido "por lo demás", "por cierto" igual. Cuando uno quiere marcar que habla de otro tema...
por ejemplo: "sinon, j'ai retrouvé ma voix" (l'interlocuteur sachant que j'avais une angine et ne pouvais plus parler - el interlocutor sabe que tenía una angina y casi no podía hablar)

gracias por vuestras propuestas!


----------



## CABEZOTA

sinon, à part ça, en dehors de ça, d'autre part...

por cierto! = au fait!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Melodie, bonne nuit et bienvenue sur le forum.

Une fois n´est pas coutume, je ne suis pas d´accord avec Cabezota.
Il est certes possible de dire _sinon_ mais seulement à l´oral.

En étant suivi, comme dans ton exemple d´une complétive il va falloir écrire:
... sinon *que* j´ai retrouvé ma voix.

Aux autres propositions j´ajoute: en outre. Le choix dépendra de ce qui précède, s´il s´agit d´exprimer une opposition totale ou rajouter quelque chose à ce qui vient d´être dit:
- Qu´est-ce que tu racontes de neuf depuis l´autre jour?
- Rien, sino que j´ai retrouvé ma voix

- Qu´est-ce que tu racontes de neuf depuis l´autre jour?
- Je suis allé..., j´ai fait..., j´ai vu...; à part ça/ en dehors de ça/ d´autre part/ en outre, j´ai retrouvé ma voix.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## CABEZOTA

Cintia&Martine said:


> Une fois n´est pas coutume, je ne suis pas d´accord avec Cabezota.
> Il est certes possible de dire _sinon_ mais seulement à l´oral.
> 
> En étant suivi, comme dans ton exemple d´une complétive il va falloir écrire:
> ... sinon *que* j´ai retrouvé ma voix.



Re bonsoir!

En fait c'est moins avec moi qu'avec la question elle-même que vous n'êtes pas d'accord, me semble-t-il : on demandait des équivalents de "sinon" dans son emploi adverbial, au sens de "et à part ça...". Je donnais donc des substituts possibles...

Pour ce qui est de cet emploi, il n'est, c'est vrai, attesté dans aucun dictionnaire pour le moment : à l'article "sinon", vous verrez uniquement "conjonction", ce qui exclut le sens cité par mélodie. 

Toutefois, il est très couramment employé et on peut supposer qu'il fera son entrée à court ou moyen terme dans le Larousse... J'ajoute simplement que cet usage, bien que non attesté, n'est pas du tout ressenti comme familier (ni soutenu, évidemment). Il est à réserver à l'oral... tout comme "à part ça" ou "en dehors de ça", que nous citons comme autres exemples.

Sa valeur adverbiale peut se déduire de son sens comme conjonction, puisque "sinon" peut être synonyme de "sauf", "excepté" > Et sinon, qu'est-ce que tu racontes de beau? = et sinon ce que tu as déjà dit, si on excepte ce que tu as déjà dit, en dehors de ce que tu as déjà dit, que racontes-tu d'autre ?


----------



## melodie

Bonsoir à tous!
Merci baucoup pour vos réponses, mais en fait, je ne cherchais pas des expressions en français, mais en espagnol! Je n'ai pas dû m'exprimer assez clairement, oups!
Il s'agit effectivement d'un sens de "sinon" qui est assez particulier, réservé à l'oral, et je cherchais un équivalent en espagnol, autre que "por lo demás" qui, à mon avis´, n'exprime pas tout à fait la même nuance que "sinon" et correspond peut-être plus à "à part ça" .
voilà, j'espère que c'est plus clair maintenant.
Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!
bonne soirée!


----------



## Gévy

Hola, 

Pues Cabezota te había dado una expresión española equivalente : _por cierto._

Añado otra_: a propósito..._

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## f007

Hola!!
Tengo un problema con el uso de "sinon" en esta frase "ils estimaient n´avoir de comptes a rendre a personne, sinon au cinéma lui-même"

"Consideraban que no tenían que rendir cuentas ante nadie, sino era ante el propio cine" ¿¿?? No me suena demasiado bien... Espero que tengais alguna sugerencia mejor.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola,

Tal vez "....a nadie más que el/al cine...."

Nadie más = personne d'autre. 

Espero haber sido de ayuda

Nos vemos


----------



## Domtom

_No pensaban dar parte a nadie, sino al mismo cine._ O _pensaban no tener que dar parte..._

Es mi opinión, que no tiene por qué ir a misa.


----------



## f007

La verdad es que sigo sin tenerlo demasiado claro, pero os agradezco mucho vuestras sugerencias, tomo nota y le sigo dando vueltas...


----------



## cafeina1958

Hola f007, qué tal si le das otro giro a la frase?
"ils estimaient devoir rendre compte au cinéma lui-même et à personne d'autre."

je je espero que te ayude un poquito.


----------



## esseiro

¡Hola f007! te propongo : "Consideraban que tenían que rendir cuentas ante nadie, excepto el mismo cine"


----------



## f007

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!!!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

f007 said:


> Hola!!
> Tengo un problema con el uso de "sinon" en esta frase "ils estimaient n´avoir de comptes a rendre a personne, sinon au cinéma lui-même"
> 
> "Consideraban que no tenían que rendir cuentas ante nadie, sino era ante el propio cine" ¿¿?? No me suena demasiado bien... Espero que tengais alguna sugerencia mejor.
> Gracias de antemano


 
Consideraban que no tenían que rendir cuentas a nadie, únicamente al propio cine.


----------



## Piero08

Hola a todos,
No sé si en la siguiente frase traduje bien *sinon*, lo mismo que *est*. Les agradezco de antemano su ayuda.


_Et donc c’est le témoignage d’un ratage plutôt que d’une réussite, sinon dans l’obtention d’une satisfaction, dont il faut dire qu’elle est, car elle ne se démontre pas._

Y en consecuencia, es el testimonio de un fracaso más bien que de un éxito, quizás en la obtención de una satisfacción, sobre la que hay que decir que ella es(tá), porque no se demuestra.


----------



## swift

Hola:

"si no es que en la obtención..."

"que existe"

Espera más comentarios,


swift


----------



## jprr

Franchement... je ne comprends rien à la syntaxe de cette phrase telle qu´elle est citée.


----------



## swift

Moi non plus, pero por algo hay que empezar.


----------



## Piero08

Concuerdo totalmente contigo Swift! 
Muchas gracias por los aportes y mis saludos.

Piero


----------

